# Sony or Samsung?



## Nakul (Mar 21, 2011)

I have planned to buy a 32inch LED TV. Initially I was inclined towards sony, however, I ve heard that samsung is also good. Kindly advice. N 1 more thing... among LED and LCD which is the better one?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 21, 2011)

For a comparison between Sony and Samsung, visit here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/135313-32-led-tv-help-mumbai.html


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 22, 2011)

i would suggest samsung


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll too suggest Samsung, Sony prices are overkill if you are on a limited budget and want superior performance better go for SAMSUNG / LG. Mostly SAMSUNG.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

Look at lg and panasonic panels. They are ips panels and have great viewing angles. Samsung 5 series kind of looked blackish when viewed from sides.

Also samsung service is crappy. They have not yet replaced my 20inch monitor which they promised for the past 2-3 months. Its same for lcd tv's too. They give preference to the higher 6,7,8 & 9 series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

@Nakul: Buddy if u want top notch class in quality than SONY else Samsung is under reachable budget for common man....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

From the experience of last 15 years, and now with Bravia, definitely SONY. . Keep in mind, Price of Sony is not an overkill, never was, (When I purchase a TV I don't even look at other brands) and if you have some problem with them then the next most reliable is Panasonic as Vicky said.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

sony TV are more reliable than LG or samsung.. cost is lil bit more in comparision to other brand with same or few more feature.. 
but build and sound quality wise sony is perfect


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

Is the quality difference really that big between Sony and else.

I also plan to buy an LCD tv. 40". What should I try..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> Is the quality difference really that big between Sony and else.
> 
> I also plan to buy an LCD tv. 40". What should I try..?



Yup...its SONY....

I suggest u to go for Samsung/LG/Sony LED TV...instead of LCD 
coz of superior quality & low power consumption of LED


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

^^
Are not LEDs much more expensive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Are not LEDs much more expensive.



How much is ur budget?
then u shud wait for some time....& trust me investing in LED is wiser option than LCD.


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

55-60K is fine. But I want large size, so I can view movies from a distance. USB plugged. Minor gaming at times. But mostly for movies. Not DTH since I hardly watch it. Only cricket and news.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> 55-60K is fine. But I want large size, so I can view movies from a distance. USB plugged. Minor gaming at times. But mostly for movies. Not DTH since I hardly watch it. Only cricket and news.



so u will watch cricket & news thru internet?

40" is enuf for a viewing distance of 10~12 feet....
look for LG Infinia LED or Samsung Series 6


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

^^
Meaning I have DTH at home but use it rare. It is hooked, but channel viewing is low.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

@Anil, You have good budget mate, of course you should go for Sony, and you will also get LED backlited LCD TV in that budget with USB plugin and of course Full HD. Again we are missing it, There is no LED tv out there, like Monitors it's all LCD technology backlited by LED, so whatever you buy will be a LCD one, now if you wanna go LED or IPS that depends on you


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> Is the quality difference really that big between Sony and else.
> 
> I also plan to buy an LCD tv. 40". What should I try..?


I prefer Samsung and LG over Sony. It's better to go to a showroom, take your own HD movie and try them out. Sony mainly sells due to their brand reputation and they've overpriced TVs compared to the competition. (opinion)

I had gone to buy a Sony LCD TV last year, came back home with an LG. Picture quality wise, it was much better than any Sony TV out there. Same with Liverpool_fan. No idea about the current scenario though.



asingh said:


> ^^
> Meaning I have DTH at home but use it rare. It is hooked, but channel viewing is low.


Then I think there isn't any point of getting one at the moment.  May be afterwards when you'll really need it.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

Mainly want it for HD movies via HD.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

well reputation for a brand is also very difficult to build.. 

sony is good in sound and picture too.. but @asingh - choose 1 model from both brand.. check out at showroom and then decide.. that would be really help.. 

are u interested in LED or LCD? coz in 40" screen within ur prices there are already were less option.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> IIt's better to go to a showroom, take your own HD movie and try them out.



yup....& compare LED vs LCD side by side...
when I went to showroom they were using ICE Age 3....I tested both LED & LCD....if u dont look carefully both will look same in quality...but scrutinize the  edges of characters or objects LED were @par with LCD....

so look for edges sharpness in both


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> well reputation for a brand is also very difficult to build..
> 
> sony is good in sound and picture too.. but @asingh - choose 1 model from both brand.. check out at showroom and then decide.. that would be really help..
> 
> are u interested in LED or LCD? coz in 40" screen within ur prices there are already were less option.



Meaning I got to increase my budget..?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 24, 2011)

Between Sony and Samsung, I would choose Samsung! 
However, also look into LG LE series LED displays. I went for LE 7500 last yr in september. Awesome CR and along with response time of 5ms! Has USB slots and is capable of playing matroska high definition formats easily! Take a demo for urself as suggested by other members.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2011)

one of my frnd just bought a LG 46" Led TV...its just awesome...i really loved the True motion feature of LG....gives life like picture quality...moreover the usb in the tv can connect portable hard disks and also can play mkv files...howzaatt???


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2011)

*@ asingh*

Try *panasonic viera V series 42inch plasma*. One heck of a panel and you won't be dissapointed. My brother owns a 50 incher and the blacks still amaze me. Great contrast and true colour rendition. It competes with sony high end monolithic led tv's and gives them a good run for their money.

Go to the nearest panasonic retail outlet and have a demo. Play some blueray rips if possible. Post your comments here after that.

Check the model *HERE*.

*p.s*

*Don't invest in led's now as they are not worth the price. They are mere edge led's i.e only present in the edges. Rest are ccfl's. Pure RGB led's are sometime away from the market. They will make much more sense.*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> Meaning I got to increase my budget..?



i think so.. otherwise it depends on your demands..

in LED samsung there is no model in ur price range and for LCD also u have 1 model LA40C550 priced at 60K .. and LA50C630 wud be around 65k


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Forget LED then. For normal LCDs...40" what is good..?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

I think LG and samsung will be the good choice.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> Forget LED then. For normal LCDs...40" what is good..?



in samsung this is the only model you have - LA40C550 priced at 60K but in market you can get at 54k

and in sony - KLV-40EX500 costing 55k(best LCD option in sony) otherwise
KLV-40BX400 - 50k (less HDMI port but has FM, 50Hz, no tilting)


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> in samsung this is the only model you have - LA40C550 priced at 60K but in market you can get at 54k
> 
> and in sony - KLV-40EX500 costing 55k(best LCD option in sony) otherwise
> KLV-40BX400 - 50k (less HDMI port but has FM, 50Hz, no tilting)



Okay thanks. Sounds good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

abhidev said:


> one of my frnd just bought a LG 46" Led TV...its just awesome...i really loved the True motion feature of LG....gives life like picture quality...moreover the usb in the tv can connect portable hard disks and also can play mkv files...howzaatt???



which model no & price???


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> which model no & price???



Don't remember the model no...its LX series...and its cost is 94k...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Don't remember the model no...its LX series...and its cost is 94k...



LX seried is from SONY I guess


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

no LX belong to LG 3D TV


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Okay thanks. Sounds good.




You didn't like the panasonic plasma i mentioned ? Its got much better contrast than the samsung 40 inch led and believe me, i have seen them both side by side. Being a plasma panel , its got 600hz true motion and therefore no question about blurring of fast paced images.

You have to see the panel yourself to believe it. I guess its the only panel that can compete and beat the class leading sony ex series monolithic design panels.

Check the review of the 50 incher *HERE*. My brother has it. The 42 incher is exactly the same with a smaller panel.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> one of my frnd just bought a LG 46" Led TV...its just awesome...i really loved the True motion feature of LG....gives life like picture quality...moreover the usb in the tv can connect portable hard disks and also can play mkv files...howzaatt???




can u tell me the model..? and also price..


----------



## Symbianlover (May 2, 2011)

i think samsung is best for display.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2011)

ico said:


> I prefer Samsung and LG over Sony. It's better to go to a showroom, take your own HD movie and try them out. Sony mainly sells due to their brand reputation and they've overpriced TVs compared to the competition. (opinion)
> 
> I had gone to buy a Sony LCD TV last year, came back home with an LG. Picture quality wise, it was much better than any Sony TV out there. Same with Liverpool_fan. No idea about the current scenario though.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with ICO. Sony is all about brand value. The panels are inferior to SAMSUNG panels and the same has been confirmed by CROMA store manager at PUNE.

Regarding the LCD vs LED discussion, its is too early to adopt LED technology. LED TVs are plagued with SOAP OPERA effect. Please google for more info.

@ Asigh if you are planning to buy a 40" TV,make sure you go for a HD DTH like TATA SKY HD, else you wont like the experience.

Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

pulsar_swift said:


> @ Asigh if you are planning to buy a 40" TV,make sure you go for a HD DTH like TATA SKY HD, else you wont like the experience.



He has already purchased the Sony Bravia LED


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (May 3, 2011)

I Would like to suggest you Samsung
Sony is ridiculously over priced, especially after the Samsung free blu ray player promotion is taken into account.
Thank You!


----------



## dreatica (May 3, 2011)

TSPatange_1309 said:


> I Would like to suggest you Samsung
> Sony is ridiculously over priced, especially after the Samsung free blu ray player promotion is taken into account.
> Thank You!



I am using three, Sony, Samsung and Philips. From my experience, its ONLY and ONLY samsung that is giving me problems. The first day experience was found some dead pixels, the agent came and asked to open to repair. I said WTF, its first day and I need a replacement, he told me you have to sign papers, do this/that and after 15 days you will get it.

I called the shop from where I purchased, and he changed another LCD. After 8 months, it again started giving me problems with the sound. Samsung LCD/LED are the cheapest Chinese stuff.

If you can *afford * for Sony, never buy Chinese products like* LG and Samsung.*

PS: Sony is overpriced coz they do care for *quality* not quantity.


----------



## robogeek (May 3, 2011)

If u are looking for a TV above 40 inches then Plasma is much better then LCD/LED. An LCD with motion flow of greater then 200mhz can only show the fast moving frames clearly. All those LED's under 60k u see had motion flow of 60hz which is crap. U can't find the difference normally, but goto ezone/croma where if u compare a plasma/led side by side u will clearly find the difference


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I am using three, Sony, Samsung and Philips. From my experience, its ONLY and ONLY samsung that is giving me problems. The first day experience was found some dead pixels, the agent came and asked to open to repair. I said WTF, its first day and I need a replacement, he told me you have to sign papers, do this/that and after 15 days you will get it.
> 
> I called the shop from where I purchased, and he changed another LCD. After 8 months, it again started giving me problems with the sound. Samsung LCD/LED are the cheapest Chinese stuff.
> 
> ...



FYI Samsung and LG are Korean companies and not Chinese.

What was the model number of your samsung tv and where did you purchase it from  and the price paid?


----------



## AngelaW21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Samsung is best.


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

AngelaW21 said:


> Samsung is best.



Hmm.. I'm not sure about that but between Samsung and Sony, Samsung is, without doubt, the better choice.  And yes, it's a Korean brand.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to throw in a gauntlet, but what about Toshiba TVs?


----------

